
Turn on satellite view and zoom in to 26.357865, 127.783782 - ColinWright
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=26.357865,+127.783782&aq=&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.478806,28.256836&vpsrc=6&ie=UTF8&ll=26.357862,127.783785&spn=0.001154,0.001725&t=h&z=19
======
ColinWright
This probably isn't, of itself, worthy of HN, but it made me wonder - is there
any mileage in having a site that gathers together these sorts of links?

There are zillions of "amusing" sites out there, perhaps they in turn need a
meta-index. It just feels to me that there is a market here for a sensible,
reasonable site that has stuff that's more interesting than the usual stuff
people tout as "OMG!!! FUNNIEST PICTURE EVER !!!11"

(Yes, the 1s are intentional)

~~~
dkersten
_is there any mileage in having a site that gathers together these sorts of
links?_

Though I don't know of any offhand and am too lazy to search on Google, I have
seen sites with collections of interesting, cool or weird things on Google
Maps and Google Earth. I'm sure you can find them if you search a bit.

If you mean links of interesting stuff not just Google Maps/Earth stuff,
then.. perhaps Reddit (or a subreddit)?

